# TR-40 (also known as DTVPal)



## jclewter79

Anybody heard any news about the TR-40. I know that they are saying a june release but, can it be preordered? Just got my coupon yesterday, they expire 6-22-08. I really would like to get the tr-40 for the analog passthru feature.


----------



## n3ntj

I am also awaiting for that unit as well. All I've heard is that it should be one of the better units and is due for June or July. I don't know who will see that model or if we can pre-order these.


----------



## jclewter79

Well, since I posted I decided to call E*. I spoke with a technical CSR. He said that they have done some training on it but, did not know a firm release date but, he felt that I should be able to order before 6-22. They have been told June hopefully. He also said that the TR-50 will be about a month behind and that they have not heard a firm price on that one yet. Basically they as much as we do but, he said to call back in a month. A really nice guy named Barry, very helpful which is very nice when calling a CSR since that is not always the case.


----------



## n3ntj

What's the difference b/w the TR-40 and TR-50?

Are you a E* customer or D* customer? I didn't know you could call E* and try to order the TR-40, but maybe they have a special program for E* customers. If E* does allow us to pre-order, please post something here as my coupon expires before the end of June and I want the TR-40.


----------



## Davenlr

The TR-40 is a ATSC tuner with passthru for analog, intended to be used for people wanting to add ATSC to their Non-ATSC tv's.

The TR-50 is a OTA HD DVR, with 250gb hard drive, drive expansion via USB, ethernet connection for downloading VOD, and a program guide (free) downloaded from CBS and PBS stations from Gemstar. It has two tuners, and is basically a top of the line E* DVR without the satellite tuners.


----------



## jclewter79

Yes, I am an E* customer but you can call them too. The TR-40 is being built by Echostar. They don't know if it will branded Echostar or Sling but basically Echostar and Dish Network are two different companies now technically but, Charlie spoke of the tr-40 on the last Charlie chat. Their company # is 1800 333 3474 if you would like to call them. As for the TR-50 it is an analog to digital converter with a hard drive. An over the air DVR with no DVR Fees! It will not be coupon eligble but, might be a really cool device.


----------



## crashHD

It looks like preorder is available here.

I wonder if it is possible to order more than 2 at one time, and use the coupons. I'm the family geek, and accordingly, have been tasked with getting converter boxes for several of the family's households.


----------



## BNUMM

Walmart has one made by Magnavox for 49.95. I have seen one work and it is very simple to use. I would be very careful about someone telling you that it is possible to use the coupns on a pre-order. If your coupons expire you will not be able to order more. I notice the E* box has gone up $3.00. Originally it was suposed to be $39.95.


----------



## crashHD

I've got until July 15th on my coupons. I don't think I'm going to preorder just yet. I "went through the motions" of ordering from that site, just to see if it was available. I stopped short of entering credit card info. There was never a page for entering the coupon info. I don't know why there wasn't. It's hard to see too many people paying full price for these boxes. I don't think they'll sell many if they don't take the coupons.
--edit--
I missed it the first time through:
"This product is a Coupon Eligible Converter Box. Coupon cannot be applied to online orders. In order to redeem your qualifying $40 Coupon you must call 800-336-1166 during normal business hours."


----------



## JmC

Solid Signal has the TR-40 available for pre-order.
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=DTVPAL-TR40

It states:

This box is on pre-order only, and will not be instock until the week of june 16th.

• PLEASE READ: You cannot use the government issued coupon unless converter box is in stock.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know that it may be too late for some who got the coupons early (they're only good for 90 days) but from what I saw at CES this might actually be worth the $40.


----------



## n3ntj

JmC said:


> Solid Signal has the TR-40 available for pre-order.
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=DTVPAL-TR40
> 
> It states:
> 
> This box is on pre-order only, and will not be instock until the week of june 16th.
> 
> • PLEASE READ: You cannot use the government issued coupon unless converter box is in stock.


Well hell, by the time these are in stock, they will probably be sold out, so again, we probably won't be able to use our $40 cards on these unless we sign up for a 2nd card.


----------



## Steve615

I was in touch with a local Dish Network retailer in the middle TN area earlier today,asking about the TR-40.He said that they were supposed to get some information from EchoStar sometime next week.So,if you're located pretty close to a Dish Network retailer,perhaps give them a call next week and see what kind of info they have at that time.


----------



## cadet502

BNUMM said:


> Walmart has one made by Magnavox for 49.95. I have seen one work and it is very simple to use. I would be very careful about someone telling you that it is possible to use the coupns on a pre-order. If your coupons expire you will not be able to order more. I notice the E* box has gone up $3.00. Originally it was suposed to be $39.95.


I bought one of the Magnavox boxes, yes, very simple to set up, but I was a little dissapointed with the tuner. I need to go over my connections and reduce some splits before I pass final judgement.

Also note that you cannot use the coupon with online orders, you need to call the 800 number.


----------



## Steve615

crashHD said:


> It looks like preorder is available here.
> 
> I wonder if it is possible to order more than 2 at one time, and use the coupons. I'm the family geek, and accordingly, have been tasked with getting converter boxes for several of the family's households.


I pulled the trigger and ordered two of these boxes this afternoon with the coupons.If you have the coupons you can pre-order these from Provantage but,you will have to call 1-800-336-1166,press 3 for sales,and speak with one of their CSRs.My total after taxes was $16.35 ($5.00 for both boxes and $11.35 for shipping to TN).
The CSR that placed the order for me stated that she did not know when these will ship,it just depends on when they receive some shipments from Echo Star.


----------



## crashHD

I don't think that will last too long. I don't think "participating retailers" are allowed to take the coupons on a back-order basis. I could be wrong, but if that's the case, they could be heading for some trouble. Let's hope that's not the case.


--edit--
I may be wrong...I tried to find where I read that, and I'm not coming up with it.


----------



## Steve615

crashHD said:


> I don't think that will last too long. I don't think "participating retailers" are allowed to take the coupons on a back-order basis. I could be wrong, but if that's the case, they could be heading for some trouble. Let's hope that's not the case.
> 
> --edit--
> I may be wrong...I tried to find where I read that, and I'm not coming up with it.


I wondered about the back-ordering deal myself. 
But,Provantage for sure as of now,is taking orders for the TR-40s. 
The CSR that placed my order provided me with an order/confirmation number and two 6-digit "approval codes" for both of the coupons that were redeemed today.


----------



## Steve615

So,has anyone else attempted to pre-order any of these boxes from Provantage yet?


----------



## crashHD

I bailed on the online order when I got to the page that said coupon orders had to be processed by phone. It's easy for me to be patient with this, as the box is useless to me until I get my antenna fixed. (ugh...). If I had an antenna, all ready to go, I'd have been the first order in.


----------



## Steve615

crashHD said:


> I bailed on the online order when I got to the page that said coupon orders had to be processed by phone. It's easy for me to be patient with this, as the box is useless to me until I get my antenna fixed. (ugh...). If I had an antenna, all ready to go, I'd have been the first order in.


Yeah,customers that are using the coupons will have to call the toll-free number in order to redeem the coupons via their pre-order program.In regards to my situation,the coupons would expire on 5/29/08,and since Provantage agreed to apply the coupons to the order,I went through with it.I just wonder how long it will be until Echo Star starts sending orders out to companies that are selling them.


----------



## n3ntj

I just called and ordered a TR-40 from Provantage with my $40 coupon. They are due to be in-stock around mid-June.


----------



## Steve615

n3ntj said:


> I just called and ordered a TR-40 from Provantage with my $40 coupon. They are due to be in-stock around mid-June.


Congrats on the order.  
I just hope that Provantage doesn't end up backing out on us with the pre-orders.


----------



## Chris Freeland

cadet502 said:


> I bought one of the Magnavox boxes, yes, very simple to set up, but I was a little dissapointed with the tuner. I need to go over my connections and reduce some splits before I pass final judgement.
> 
> Also note that you cannot use the coupon with online orders, you need to call the 800 number.


Yes, I just bought one of those Magnavox boxes today, big Mistake. I just hope I can get my card back when I return it. The tuner is verry weak, I could not get a signal from any channels. I have cheap rabbit ears on the tv in my room because I do not have a cable outlet their, however I can pick up all my locals in analog, some of them are fuzy or snowy, but I can receive them, but none of them come in digital on that Magnavox box.

If I can get my card back, I think I will give the Zenith box from CC a try, C-Net has given it a good review and state that is has a strong tuner. My cards run out in July, I hope to use my other card for the E*TR40.


----------



## jclewter79

Chris Freeland said:


> Yes, I just bought one of those Magnavox boxes today, big Mistake. I just hope I can get my card back when I return it. The tuner is verry weak, I could not get a signal from any channels. I have cheap rabbit ears on the tv in my room because I do not have a cable outlet their, however I can pick up all my locals in analog, some of them are fuzy or snowy, but I can receive them, but none of them come in digital on that Magnavox box.
> 
> If I can get my card back, I think I will give the Zenith box from CC a try, C-Net has given it a good review and state that is has a strong tuner. My cards run out in July, I hope to use my other card for the E*TR40.


you are not supposed to get your card back it is a one shot deal you can only get the money back you spent .


----------



## crashHD

Chris Freeland said:


> I have cheap rabbit ears on the tv in my room


That sounds more like the cause of your problem that this


Chris Freeland said:


> Yes, I just bought one of those Magnavox boxes today





Chris Freeland said:


> because I do not have a cable outlet their, however I can pick up all my locals in analog, some of them are fuzy or snowy,


If your current antenna gets fuzzy/staticy analog, I doubt any digital box is going to get a signal. You need a better antenna. The good news, is if rabbit ears are good enough to get you a staticy signal, you must be close enough to the transmitter that it's not going to take a large antenna to get decent signal.


----------



## n3ntj

Steve615 said:


> Congrats on the order.
> I just hope that Provantage doesn't end up backing out on us with the pre-orders.


Yep.. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kentstater

n3ntj said:


> Yep.. keeping my fingers crossed.


I called around 3:00 PM (est) and they could not take my order with a coupon, said their computers were down. I'll call again today and let you know what I hear.

**************************************************************************************

*I just called back today @ 10:30 AM (EST) and they said they could not take my order.
She told me they changed the name to the DTV Pal and the coupon redemtion would be approved tomorrow.*
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dave1234

Just placed my preorder(via phone) at Provantage for the DTVPal(Sling Media branded) with coupon. Hope is actually ships... The cost will be $42.50 plus shipping.


----------



## Kentstater

Just ordered mine. $9. and some change after coupon.


----------



## scooper

Same here $9.45 after coupon, includes shipping.


----------



## n3ntj

Kentstater said:


> I called around 3:00 PM (est) and they could not take my order with a coupon, said their computers were down. I'll call again today and let you know what I hear.
> 
> **************************************************************************************
> 
> *I just called back today @ 10:30 AM (EST) and they said they could not take my order.
> She told me they changed the name to the DTV Pal and the coupon redemtion would be approved tomorrow.*
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


They changed the name?


----------



## Steve615

n3ntj said:


> They changed the name?


Echo Star made the name change recently.It is still the same equipment (TR-40).


----------



## RASCAL01

It is now called DTV Pal.


----------



## n3ntj

I assume the name change should not affect in any way our previous pre-release orders through Provantage with our coupon cards.. if not, I don't care what they call it as long as it works well and I actually receive one.


----------



## Marriner

During the recent tech chat on dish network they annouced a website www.dtvpal.com that will be available soon for direct orders. Site is not up yet.


----------



## Richard King

DTVPal... an interesting name. Many years ago General Instruments had a product called the VideoPal that allowed the ordering of PPV movies for your BIG C-band dish over a connected modem. Eventually the VideoPal was built into the descrambler module, also a General Instrument product.


----------



## jimbobby

Hello: I called the provantage site and they said they canot sell me the tr40 or equivelent because they dont know when they will have them . What do I do? My coupon will expire June 5, and I need a box that will work with vcrs. Any Ideas??


----------



## Steve615

jimbobby said:


> Hello: I called the provantage site and they said they canot sell me the tr40 or equivelent because they dont know when they will have them . What do I do? My coupon will expire June 5, and I need a box that will work with vcrs. Any Ideas??


Welcome to the forums jimbobby,sorry to hear about your situation in regards to Provantage.I looked on their website a few minutes ago.It appears that they have removed the TR-40/DTVPal off of their list of available items.I wonder if they were accepting pre-orders for this item for a limited time only.When I access my order information on their site,it shows that my order is still valid.I pre-ordered two of these boxes at the time I placed my order (5/7/08).The only thing that I can suggest is to check around with different vendors/"participating retailers" online and see if anyone else may be taking pre-orders for this item.I will look around online and see if I can find something.If I locate something,I will post a reply in this thread.Good luck.


----------



## Steve615

JmC said:


> Solid Signal has the TR-40 available for pre-order.
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=DTVPAL-TR40
> 
> It states:
> 
> This box is on pre-order only, and will not be instock until the week of june 16th.
> 
> • PLEASE READ: You cannot use the government issued coupon unless converter box is in stock.


I looked around online a little while ago to see if anyone else is taking pre-orders.Solid Signal appears to be the only site online currently taking pre-orders.Solid Signal is still sticking to the policy in regards to not allowing use of the gov't issued coupons until they have it in stock.


----------



## dbconsultant

Steve615 said:


> I looked around online a little while ago to see if anyone else is taking pre-orders.Solid Signal appears to be the only site online currently taking pre-orders.Solid Signal is still sticking to the policy in regards to not allowing use of the gov't issued coupons until they have it in stock.


Which means I'll probably have to find a different converter since mine expire 6/13/08 and I would hate to see them go to waste. I'll be using them in the rv and trailer when we go camping.:nono:


----------



## dlxn7

There you have it - due to the extraordinary number of requests and potential of not enough supply for the DTVPal - Provantage can no longer take orders. It was discussed we write our Congressmen of the unfair policy of expiring coupons and lack of "decent" boxes. Good luck with that!


----------



## Kentstater

I will really go off the deep end if after my coupon expires they cancel the orders.
Right now the order status is still looking like mid June.


----------



## n3ntj

I didn't get an order number on 5/5 when I called Provantage to order my TR-40 (TVPal), so I called back today and got my order number. I am a little more happy that my order was still 'existent' for this box and they had a real order number. Still looking at mid-June for arrival to their stock.


----------



## Marriner

The dtvpal website is now up. Not allowing orders yet.


----------



## matrix232

i just was going to post it was up!!!!!!! dtvpal.com


----------



## jimbobby

I looked at solid signal site and they wont take the coupon and they are asking more money. They say MSRP is $59 bucks. I thought it was supposed to be $40 ? Thier discout is $48.99 +$9.95 shipping. I didnt know you could charge more.

Price: $ 48.99


Pre-Orders Only
MSRP Price: $ 59.99
You Save: $ 11.00





Quantity:
Standard shipping fee is $9.95


----------



## stogie5150

I too have a preorder in with Provantage for two. They claim that the products WILL ship....I think its very fishy, though, that all of a sudden they stopped taking preorders. That wasn't my only two coupons though, so it won't be the end of the world. I used my Mom's two coupons to get two Zenith Dtt-900's from Circuit City, one for me and one for her, just in case the DTVPal falls through and we lose our coupons.


----------



## dave1234

I think Provantage may be in a heap of trouble from the below answer to a FAQ on the NTIA website. I am confident I'll get my converter box, if not a few people at a certain retailer will likely be spending some time away from home. 

From the www.ntiadtv.gov faq.

"Generally, "backordering" is not permitted when transacting business with the federal government. In other words, payment cannot be requested until a product is delivered to the consumer. So, before requesting payment by redeeming the coupon card, the product must be in the process of being delivered to the consumer. This process can include (obviously) a consumer carrying a CECB out of the store, but can also include the shipment of a CECB to the consumer. Such shipment can include shipment from a warehouse via the U.S. mail or other shipper, or can also include shipment through a retailer's logistics chain to a store for consumer pickup. The key is that a CECB is "reserved" for the consumer when the coupon is charged, and that a consumer's right and ability to pick up that CECB is unrestricted.

For example, it is acceptable for a coupon card to be presented for payment while a CECB is in a distribution center as long as the CECB, within hours or days, is reserved for the consumer and begins the shipping process. It is not acceptable for the card to be redeemed if the timing of the shipment is unknown or if the retailer does not have a method of assuring the consumer that a CECB will be available at some known time in the future. Note that an individual CECB does not need to be identified by serial number, as the assurance that, for example, one of the CECB's on the shipment to arrive next Tuesday will be set aside for the consumer to pick up.

So, a retailer may not present the coupon for payment if, for example, the consumer needs to check back every few days to see if CECB's have come in. Likewise, the retailer may not present a coupon for payment if, for example, the consumer is told to come back next Thursday when the shipment arrives, but no CECB is set aside from that shipment for a particular consumer. If the consumer must "compete" for inventory on the shelf with consumers whose coupons have not yet been redeemed, the retailer may not charge the coupon. "


----------



## n3ntj

Indeed a little fishy; guess we'll find out soon. I wonder if Provantage is trying to cash in the $40 coupons to the gov't already.


----------



## jsk

I'll just let my coupons expire (on 6/4) and I just registered my parents for coupons and I'll use them to buy the DTVpal. My parents aren't intending on buying a converter because they already have a DTV and use cable for the rest of their TVs. I have E*, but don't have any DTVs and would like to have a backup in case the satellite goes out. Also, I would like to get the extra DTV channels that E* doesn't provide to me.


----------



## crashHD

If it's just a backup system, does it really have to be that one specific box? No one benefits from a wasted coupon.


----------



## jimbobby

Hello again.
I got 4 days left on my coupons, I have two analog VCRs. What should I do? If you used a converter box with a vcr to what channel would you set the vcr. None of my local stores have a decent box. I bought a magnavox with the pass through and you have to punch several buttons just to pass through. Also the remote has tiny hard to read buttons that give you cramps if you try to change often. Youd think a famous brand could make a decent remote these days. Its grey with tiny white lettering. That will be great for older folks. Also I lost several stations that I used to be able to get in analog.  Apparently digital doesnt go as far. Any ideas?:nono2:


----------



## jimbobby

jimbobby said:


> Hello again.
> I got 4 days left on my coupons, I have two analog VCRs. What should I do? If you used a converter box with a vcr to what channel would you set the vcr. None of my local stores have a decent box. I bought a magnavox with the pass through and you have to punch several buttons just to pass through. Also the remote has tiny hard to read buttons that give you cramps if you try to change often. Youd think a famous brand could make a decent remote these days. Its grey with tiny white lettering. That will be great for older folks. Also I lost several stations that I used to be able to get in analog. Apparently digital doesnt go as far. Any ideas?:nono2:


It expires on june 6  :nono2: :nono:


----------



## dave29

doesnt look like that you are going to get the DTVPal(tr-40)
but, you better order something fast.
just look around and find something you think you may like and then google it for the review


----------



## crashHD

Get any old random DTV box, like one of the ones from walmart. If you're "techy" enough to obtain and install one of these, chances are you have one or more friends who is not. Since they won't know/care the difference, trade them your "any old DTV box" for their coupons. My uncle got an RCA from walmart on my coupon, and I'm getting his coupon. I even told him why the TR40 would be better, to make it a fair trade. He said, "As long as the tv works, who cares?" He was just thrilled with how sharp the digital picture was.


----------



## TheDurk

jimbobby said:


> Hello again.
> I got 4 days left on my coupons, I have two analog VCRs. What should I do? If you used a converter box with a vcr to what channel would you set the vcr. None of my local stores have a decent box. I bought a magnavox with the pass through and you have to punch several buttons just to pass through. Also the remote has tiny hard to read buttons that give you cramps if you try to change often. Youd think a famous brand could make a decent remote these days. Its grey with tiny white lettering. That will be great for older folks. Also I lost several stations that I used to be able to get in analog. Apparently digital doesnt go as far. Any ideas?:nono2:


The Zenith box I just got has an RCA line ouput--I suspect most, if not all, also do. Your VCR will have one or more "Line In' RCA inputs. Just attach the included RCA cord from the digital box to the VCR and you are good to go. If your VCR has an IR blaster, you can tell it you are controlling an LG or Zenith TV and get future recordings programmed in. You can also tell the box to output Channel 3 or 4 over coax to the VCR RF input, but I would recommend against it. The Zenith tuner is very good--stations that are 'iffy' on my HR20 and analog OTA TV, come in quite clearly on the same 27-inch SD TV using the same antenna. It even brings in a Philadelphia station that is way off-axis as well as distant from my due west of NYC location


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'd like to know when/if this is going to be sold locally. I just got a pair of coupons for a family member and would prefer they have this device.


----------



## Scott in FL

Does anyone know how sensitive the TR-40's tuner is? How prone/immune it is to multipath? that's my main concern and the reason I went with the Zenith/Insignia with my first coupon. I'm hearing great things about the TR-40, but how is the tuner? Anyone know???


----------



## jimbobby

TheDurk said:


> The Zenith box I just got has an RCA line ouput--I suspect most, if not all, also do. Your VCR will have one or more "Line In' RCA inputs. Just attach the included RCA cord from the digital box to the VCR and you are good to go. If your VCR has an IR blaster, you can tell it you are controlling an LG or Zenith TV and get future recordings programmed in. You can also tell the box to output Channel 3 or 4 over coax to the VCR RF input, but I would recommend against it. The Zenith tuner is very good--stations that are 'iffy' on my HR20 and analog OTA TV, come in quite clearly on the same 27-inch SD TV using the same antenna. It even brings in a Philadelphia station that is way off-axis as well as distant from my due west of NYC location


Sorry, Im a little backwords on these things. Dont know what the blaster thing is. My vcr is old Magnavox analog. My other one is an Emerson tv with built in VCR also analog. I need to record programs on different stations at different times throughout the week. I assume if I dont get a converter box that has an event timer to swith the stations at the right times this will not work??? Also I assume I would need a converter box with event timer for each TV/ VCR??? I bought a maganavox converter box and I get five less stations than I used to on analog. Once in a while they appear then break up. Seems to get more stations after 10 pm. Why is that?


----------



## P Smith

Scott in FL said:


> Does anyone know how sensitive the TR-40's tuner is? How prone/immune it is to multipath? that's my main concern and the reason I went with the Zenith/Insignia with my first coupon. I'm hearing great things about the TR-40, but how is the tuner? Anyone know???


It's not start selling yet.


----------



## ziggy29

Scott in FL said:


> Does anyone know how sensitive the TR-40's tuner is? How prone/immune it is to multipath? that's my main concern and the reason I went with the Zenith/Insignia with my first coupon. I'm hearing great things about the TR-40, but how is the tuner? Anyone know???


I would imagine some people who "beta tested" them know, but I suspect that they had to adhere to an NDA in order to participate.


----------



## jimbobby

crashHD said:


> Get any old random DTV box, like one of the ones from walmart. If you're "techy" enough to obtain and install one of these, chances are you have one or more friends who is not. Since they won't know/care the difference, trade them your "any old DTV box" for their coupons. My uncle got an RCA from walmart on my coupon, and I'm getting his coupon. I even told him why the TR40 would be better, to make it a fair trade. He said, "As long as the tv works, who cares?" He was just thrilled with how sharp the digital picture was.


walmart had no boxes, tried three radio shacks, no boxes, tried appliance stores no boxes, I dont understand why they want the coupons to expire when many places still have either no boxes , or none with timers or passthru. even the online sites were mostly bare or would not take coupons like amazon and ebay. Some people might suggest some kind of conspiracy. :nono2:  :nono:


----------



## jimbobby

Oh yea, my coupon expired on friday, thanks unclesam, for rediculous rules. Dont worry they said well give you coupons so the transition wont cost you. How bout my vcrs?


----------



## scooper

Only for you to continue to WATCH TV. If you want to be able to record - it is assumed you are well enough off to be able to pay full unsubsidized price for any boxes beyond 2.


----------



## jimbobby

scooper said:


> Only for you to continue to WATCH TV. If you want to be able to record - it is assumed you are well enough off to be able to pay full unsubsidized price for any boxes beyond 2.


I think that when the gov was trying to push this down our throats they should have been more upfront about the reception issues and recording issues. Also they should have stopped the sale of analog anything way sooner than they did. Many stores were still selling them just a few months ago. But they let their big business buddies sell out there old stock. When I was shopping last year , I was unaware that digital was going to be mandatory, I thought it was for folks who wanted flat screen and high definition. Also why were they issuing coupons before boxes were avalable everywhere? As for recording if dtvpal can include a recording timer why was it not made mandatory.? I saw a box today with no timer and they wanted 79 bucks plus shipping. They just want to help out the chinese and make us buy all new stuff.:nono2:   :nono:


----------



## Marriner

Charlie Chat Announces that DTVpal will be available on 6-19-2008 for $59


----------



## P Smith

Marriner said:


> Charlie Chat Announces that DTVpal will be available on 6-19-2008 for $59


F&^%*&, it's been anonced for $40.


----------



## jclewter79

Marriner said:


> Charlie Chat Announces that DTVpal will be available on 6-19-2008 for $59


Did it say where they would be sold?


----------



## jclewter79

P Smith said:


> F&^%*&, it's been anonced for $40.


I agree 100% not only was the $39.99 price announced at the CES it was announced at this price on a previous Tech Chat or Charlie Chat. I am gonna email the Echostar and Maybe the [email protected] address. I don't figure that it will do any good but, they need to know that we noticed the lie.


----------



## P Smith

I'm going to Target to use my coupons - no more waiting for the expensive pos.


----------



## jclewter79

P Smith said:


> I'm going to Target to use my coupons - no more waiting for the expensive pos.


Nothing at all wrong with voting with your wallet either.


----------



## dave1234

Now I'll really be interested how my pre-order goes with Provantage as my credit card has already been charged and coupon used... I notice solidsignal.com now shows the MSRP at $59.99


----------



## jclewter79

dave1234 said:


> Now I'll really be interested how my pre-order goes with Provantage as my credit card has already been charged and coupon used... I notice solidsignal.com now shows the MSRP at $59.99


They should honor the pre order price, that would only be fair.


----------



## P Smith

As usual - customers bended over and ready to be ... used again.


----------



## Malouff

Marriner said:


> Charlie Chat Announces that DTVpal will be available on 6-19-2008 for $59


*What is Charlie Chat?*
Charlie Chat is a live monthly TV show broadcast on channel 101, just for DISH Network subscribers.

*I am not a Dish Network subscriber but would love is someone could post this on YouTube*
Thank You.


----------



## Malouff

Marriner said:


> Charlie Chat Announces that DTVpal will be available on 6-19-2008 for $59


I don't get this price raise.

I have heard different from online retailers before this news.


Claude Greiner @ dishstore said:


> The problem from the retail side of things, there is simply no profit. From what I have been told, the cost to the dealers on these things is $39.99, plus I got to pay a few dollars to ship these from Echostar to my office.
> 
> Once I sell them for $49.99 im making like $8 on the entire deal!
> -By the way Claude said he will not accept coupons-


There have been other vendors sticking to the $39.99
Provantage, FreeDTVShop, CheapDigitalConverters to name a few
So they were also probably told like Claude what the price would be in advance.
I hope this does not change all of FreeDTVShop's pre-orders.


----------



## Malouff

dave1234 said:


> Now I'll really be interested how my pre-order goes with Provantage as my credit card has already been charged and coupon used... I notice solidsignal.com now shows the MSRP at $59.99


I didn't know Provantage was charging credit cards and don't think this was the reason for their NTIA removal but it could have been.

One good thing about my order with FreeDTVShop.com is that "No payment is deducted until the product is in the fulfillment cycle" so that is different then Provantage and I don't think the NTIA will do anything about there pre-orders.


----------



## Malouff

CheapDigitalConverters/Ditec also on the NTIA list has made changes.

They had a link to be notified for pre-order that was going to start on the 16th and listed it as $39.99. Now it says:
"AT THIS TIME WE CANT TAKE ANY MORE PRE ORDES ON THIS ITEM
PLEASE CHECK BACK ON JUNE 26 FOR THIS ITEM TO SEE IF ITS AVAILABLE"


----------



## Malouff

dweber @ satelliteguys.us said:


> On the Charlie Chat they mentioned that the DTVPal would be available on June 19th for $59. Charlie then mentioned that another model would be available after testing for $39.99. Does anybody have any idea what are he differences between these 2 units?


Looks like more people than just Marriner are reporting this price change.

*Now I have two new questions:*
1. What is Dish Network Testing?
2. What is the other model?


----------



## mosquitop

Have you all forgotten that Dish Network uses their customers for testing? Charge the beta-testers more for the product, then fix it and sell it for less. It's the E* way. :lol:

Regardless, we will honor the pre-order price at FreeDTVShop.com so long as our wholesale price does not change from what was quoted. This is news to us as much as it is to you all. We *will not *honor our price and *will *cancel orders if we end up losing money on the deal. I hate to say that, but it would absolutely kill my business to take on that burden. We're already making peanuts on them as it is quoted.

I certainly hope this is not a tactic to switch our quoted pricing and drive all of our customers to E* directly at the higher price. I'll keep you posted on any pertinent info. We are striving to be very consumer-friendly and offer as much information and as many converter box options as we can.


----------



## Malouff

dfergie said:


> *SatelliteGuys.US *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlie Chat 6/9/08*
> 
> Hosts: Charlie Ergen and Eric Sahl
> 
> Dennis:
> When the DTVPal converter will be available?
> A: about June 19th $59, waiting on a $39 box to be approved.
> 
> We will offer an installation service for those that cannot install the digital converters, we offer a locals channels only package for $9.99 a month. Our website will have information on this.


 
*MAKE SURE YOU VIEW THE SECOND IMAGE*

Now I wonder what those of us who pre-ordered will actually get.
Even better what what is actually approved on the NTIA list.

All I have to say is thanks Dennis

And a big THANK YOU to Mosquito from FreeDTVShop.com for the update.

What happened to the DTVPal newsletter?
"To receive updates as information becomes available please sign up for our analog to digital"

I wonder if we will have to wait untill 
Technical Chat August 11th or Charlie Chat September 8th
to get the news about the $39.99 converter?


----------



## Malouff

jclewter79 said:


> I agree 100% not only was the $39.99 price announced at the CES it was announced at this price on a previous Tech Chat or Charlie Chat. I am gonna email the Echostar and Maybe the [email protected] address. I don't figure that it will do any good but, they need to know that we noticed the lie.


Is this what you were talking about jclewter79?

They gave no price but did refer to the TR-40 that was suppose to be $39.99.


dfergie said:


> *SatelliteGuys.US *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tech Chat 5/12/08*
> 
> Hosts: Mark Jackson & Dan Minnick
> 
> Digital Transition
> 
> Dish Customers won't be affected, but people with OTA will be greatly affected by the digital transition.
> 
> Michael Hawkey VP, EchoStar Sales Presentation
> 
> TR-40 is now the DTVPal
> Features:
> *On screen 7 day program guide
> *Parental Locks
> *Analog pass through(some TV stations have permission to broadcast till 2011)
> *Low Cost $40 off with Govt. Coupon
> DTV2009.gov or 1-888-DTV-2009 for DTV info
> dtv.com


----------



## Steve615

For those who pre-ordered from Provantage,be on the lookout for an e-mail from them soon,with the subject line "EchoStar TR-40 Cancellation".They informed me this morning via e-mail that they have indeed cancelled the order.Provantage also states in the e-mail that they are no longer participating in the "TV converter box program".They also go on to state that they have refunded the coupon dollar amounts directly to the NTIA.They give a toll-free number to call the NTIA directly for questions about redistribution of the coupons.


----------



## Malouff

SatelliteGuys.US has now posted the audio files and there is more there.

Question DTVPal.mp3 (350 KB)
"I think we will have something a little bit latter on that but..."
Looks like they weren't ready to say anything.

Digital Transistion.mp3 (722 KB)
There is more there, I like how they say:
"As a company we hope were part of they solution and we hope we can communicate to people because people will be protected"


----------



## dave1234

Steve615 said:


> For those who pre-ordered from Provantage,be on the lookout for an e-mail from them soon,with the subject line "EchoStar TR-40 Cancellation".They informed me this morning via e-mail that they have indeed cancelled the order.Provantage also states in the e-mail that they are no longer participating in the "TV converter box program".They also go on to state that they have refunded the coupon dollar amounts directly to the NTIA.They give a toll-free number to call the NTIA directly for questions about redistribution of the coupons.


Thanks, I'll be looking for the email. Did they also credit your credit card?


----------



## Steve615

dave1234 said:


> Thanks, I'll be looking for the email. Did they also credit your credit card?


You're welcome dave.Provantage never applied any charges to my card.At the time of the order,the CSR stated that no charges would occur until they got ready to ship the product.I have also been keeping a close eye on my statements,and no charges have shown up from Provantage.


----------



## Malouff

pabeader @ satelliteguys.us said:


> how often do the execs on the chat, know what they are talking about? i would not be suprised to find that 'somebody' is confused/misinformed.
> 
> Dennis:
> 
> When the DTVPal converter will be available?
> 
> A: about June 19th $59, waiting on a $39 box to be approved.
> 
> approved by whom? hhmmm...
> |FCC and NTIA if it be covered by govnt coupon
> 
> Q) are those the only people that might 'approve' an item?
> A) NO
> 
> not all approvals are external...


I get what pabeader is hinting at.

There is only one box the DTVPal and they have it approved internally to be sold for $59

and are waiting on a internal approval for a $39.99 price.

THEY STILL NEED DAMAGE CONTROL


----------



## catnapped

Good to know I can stop waiting for my pair of DTVpals and also lost my coupons. Thanks a lot (whoever's fault it ends up being)!


----------



## dave1234

catnapped said:


> Good to know I can stop waiting for my pair of DTVpals and also lost my coupons. Thanks a lot (whoever's fault it ends up being)!


In my case it's entirely Provantages fault. I only risked one of my coupons and used the other at Radio Shack. I would suspect Provantage is in the process of doing a lot of explaining to the NTIA as they clearly violated the rules of the program they agreed to.


----------



## BobaBird

The $39.99 price was announced on the February 2008 Tech Forum. I was under the impression the DTVPal is the release name for the TR-40, but now it sounds like they're instead going to come out with a lesser box to sell for the announced price.


----------



## dbconsultant

Well, three things have happened: 

1. DTVPal/TR-40 has been a 'no-show' and will probably not be 39.99 when it comes out.
2. Any decent digital to analog converter box's price is now $60+.
3. My coupons have expired.

So I've decided, to heck with it! I only want something to take in the rv so that the really nice 23" lcd hdtv that I got several years ago for the rv will be watchable. I'm going to take the money that I would have had to spend above and beyond the coupons and put it into one of the following:

1. TR-50, if it ever appears and the price is reasonable.
2. A dvd recorder with an atsc tuner that will pass an hd signal to my tv.
3. A new hdtv for the rv - a 26" Sony is pricing out at about $600 right now.


----------



## P Smith

There is decent converter STB7766G (Venturer) for $49.99 at Target. It have 6th gen of LG chipset - LGDT1111D.


----------



## Scott in FL

P Smith said:


> There is decent converter STB7766G (Venturer) for $49.99 at Target. It have 6th gen of LG chipset - LGDT1111D.


Any idea how it compares to the Zenith/Insignia (which I understand has the best tuner with regard to sensitivity and multipath immunity).


----------



## P Smith

Scott in FL said:


> Any idea how it compares to the Zenith/Insignia (which I understand has the best tuner with regard to sensitivity and multipath immunity).


By [email protected] forum:
"_Aside from the audio glitch and the lack of a full EPG, I really do like this box. Picture quality is outstanding, reception is excellent, channel changes are fast, and the GUI looks quite professional.

If you don't need the full EPG, I'd say save $12 and get one of these over the LG/Insignia_."

[email protected]:
"_No, I'm torn between an LG box (DTT900, *insignia*, *Venturer*) for the 6th gen chipset quality reception and a CM-7000 for its svideo, 12 hr guide, and hot wireable Digital Audio_."

Seems to me they share same LG 6th gen chip set.

Check the table also.


----------



## dave29

DTVpal availability just got pushed back another week on the solidsignal website


----------



## P Smith

It's become a carrot for us.


----------



## ziggy29

dave29 said:


> DTVpal availability just got pushed back another week on the solidsignal website


mmmm....vaporware....


----------



## n3ntj

I still have not received any correspondence from Provantage about the TR-40 (DTV Pal). I placed the pre-release order last month and got a confirmation number for my order.

If the TR-40/DTV PAL doesn't happen, what other box(es) are most of you looking at that has the features we were expecting from the TR-40, most importantly the analog passthrough?


----------



## jimbobby

Hello again folks. My second coupon expired. I got a magnavox box. The remote has tiny buttons that doesnt work very well and you have to push too many to get something done. Surfing is tough as the channel changes are slow. Also I notice that the sound doesnt quite line up with lips or other events. why would the sound be out of whack with the picture.?? also i lost five stations most of the time. Would it be possible to hook a vcr with a digital tuner to a tv with built vcr and one of those dtvpal boxes so icould still use the built in vcr too? If so how would you do that?


----------



## digital223

Here is a link from E*'s website regarding DTV PAL.

http://www.dtvpal.com/

I also called and talked to a tech who said E* will take orders [only from subscribers] for the unit @ $39.00 with coupon startring June 24th 2008.

Do I believe this info ?

Don't even ask !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Why would a subscriber need this box?


----------



## P Smith

Stuart Sweet said:


> Why would a subscriber need this box?


To subscribe for Dish 9-day guide.


----------



## digital223

Stuart Sweet said:


> Why would a subscriber need this box?


With their coupon purchase a dtv pal [looks like the best box I have seen] to help family and friends who do not want to purchase subscription tv or buy a new digital tv


----------



## ziggy29

So far this box looks like a *V*ery *A*dmirably *P*ositioned *O*ver-the-air *R*eceiver. :lol:


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

ziggy29 said:


> So far this box looks like a *V*ery *A*dmirably *P*ositioned *O*ver-the-air *R*eceiver. :lol:


I have seen this box exist in solid form.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Did you see the one at CES or have you seen it more recently?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Stuart Sweet said:


> Did you see the one at CES or have you seen it more recently?


Within the past few weeks I have been able to see/use a DTVpal at an undisclosed location.


----------



## ziggy29

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Within the past few weeks I have been able to see/use a DTVpal at an undisclosed location.


Did you sign an NDA, or would you simply have to kill us if you told us? :lol:


----------



## scooper

Yes


----------



## itzme

So I just started reading this thread. Can anyone give me a recommendation for my situtation? I am a DirecTV subscriber. I have a $40 coupon that expires July 16. I have an OTA/analog TV in a guestroom that is rarely used and NOT hooked up to my DirecTV signal, it just gets OTA. I want to make it works after Feb. for OTA.

What is the_ easiest and cheapest solution_. I'd love to get a no-cost-to-me TR-40, but I just want the cheapest solution before my Coupon expires. THANKS!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think you'll find Wal-Mart sells an RCA box that will suit you. It's about $50, that's $10 after the coupon. I've put in a couple of these and they're not bad.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think you'll find Wal-Mart sells an RCA box that will suit you. It's about $50, that's $10 after the coupon. I've put in a couple of these and they're not bad.


Huh? I thought they're Magnavox. I paid around 13 bucks after using the rebate card. That box sucks, though. I liked the one from Radio Shack better and I think it was Digital Stream. Paid a tad more than 20 bucks after using the coupon. Why? Magnavox's EPG sucks compared to Digital Stream.


----------



## jimbobby

hello, does anybody know if it would work to split the antenna lead, run one end into a converter box. then from the converter box rf out run a wire to the double side of another splitter. Then take the second wire from the first antenna splitter and put it to the double side of the second splitter. Then run a single wire to the tv rf input, could you then watch analog and digital stations from the converter boxor would that hurt something. Also would that work to do it to an analog VCR?


----------



## jimbobby

just went to ntia site and they said dtve pal is available now???
NTIA-Approved & Available

These NTIA-approved CECBs currently are available in retail stores, according to manufacturers and retailers. Consumers should call ahead to retailers to make sure that the boxes are in stock.

ALPHA DIGITAL AT2016
APEX DT250 *
Access HD DTA1020D
Access HD DTA1020U
AccessHD DTA1010D
AccessHD DTA1010U
Apex DT1001
Artec T3A
Artec T3APro
CADENCE DTVC-9
COSHIP N9900T
COSHIP N9988T
Channel Master CM-7000
DIGITAL STREAM DSP7500T
DIGITAL STREAM DSP7700T *
DIGITAL STREAM DTX9900
DIGITAL STREAM DTX9950 *
DIGITAL STREAM DX8700 *
DISH Network DTVPal *
GE 22729
GE 22730
Goodmind DTA1000
Gridlink GLT-200
Insignia NS-DXA1
Kingbox K8V1
Lasonic LTA-260
Lasonic LTR-260
Magnavox TB-100MG9 *
Magnavox TB100MW9
MicroGEM MG2000
Philco TB100HH9 *
Philco TB150HH9 *
RCA DTA 800A
RCA DTA 800B
Sansonic FT300A
Sansonic FT300RT
Tivax STB-T9
VENTURER STB7766G
WINEGARD RC-DT09
ZINWELL ZAT-970
Zenith DTT900
Zenith DTT901 *

*The manufacturer has indicated that these models are capable of passing analog signals through to the TV set.:nono2:


----------



## exieramos

ziggy29 said:


> So far this box looks like a *V*ery *A*dmirably *P*ositioned *O*ver-the-air *R*eceiver. :lol:


The VAPOR seems to have coalesced into something that resembles a DTVPAL!  Check out the videos of the DTVPAL in action as Dave Zatz sets it up and goes through the paces with it.

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2008/06/12/dave-zatz-dtvpal-unboxing-videos/


----------



## n3ntj

FYI: I just called Provantage and was told my order number was still valid and the DTVPAL's should arrive in stock around 9 July. My order was not cancelled, according to the sales person I talked to.


----------



## P Smith

Your is not, but how about many ppl with expired/expiring coupons ?


----------



## dave1234

n3ntj said:


> FYI: I just called Provantage and was told my order number was still valid and the DTVPAL's should arrive in stock around 9 July. My order was not cancelled, according to the sales person I talked to.


Thanks for the update as my credit card has been charged by Provantage. This gives me some hope I'll actually see the product shipped.


----------



## chachster

I saw that Solid Signal now has the dtvpal available


----------



## P Smith

How much ? $80 ?


----------



## ziggy29

P Smith said:


> How much ? $80 ?


Yep. Chalk it up to the "early adopter tax."


----------



## n3ntj

dave1234 said:


> Thanks for the update as my credit card has been charged by Provantage. This gives me some hope I'll actually see the product shipped.


I'd call Provantage like I did and verify that your order number is still valid. Simply call and tell them you pre-purchased the DTVPAL and want an update on shipping date. You'll find out if you still have a chance of getting it from them or not.


----------



## dave29

now the dtvpal is out of stock until july at solidsignal


----------



## harsh

Note that Solid Signal also has a "usually ships 7-12 days" which likely means that they aren't coupon eligible.


----------



## P Smith

I'll not surprise to see $99 tag price in July/August.


----------



## Marriner

With my coupons set to expire 6-27-08 and with dtvpal seemingly unobtainable at a decent price, I bought two of the Digitalstream DTX9950 converters from Radio Shack today. The program guide looks fairly decent on the demo in the store. I haven't hooked them up yet. I will probably play with them this weekend to see how they work.


----------



## matrix232

On Sale @ dtvpal.com 57.88 for 2 with shipping and coupons 28.94 for one.


----------



## jkane

Up to $59.99 now!

Won't let me finish the order ...

"Our records indicate that you or this address had Dish Network service in the past. We are unable to automatically process your request to order the DTVPal receiver online. Please call 1-888-638-9912 and a DTVPal representative will help you with your order. "

On hold right now because the person answering doesn't have any idea what I am calling for. ;-) Surprise!

Mine shows it "would" be $65.46 with taxes included. If they ever let me finish the order.

Order Calculator 
2 DTVPal Receivers $119.98 
2 Govt Coupons $-80.00 
SUBTOTAL $39.98 

Taxes $7.58 
Shipping & Handling $17.90 
TOTAL $65.46

She came back on the line and asked a few questions like if I wanted it installed! Ha Ha! Then totalled without any coupon price reduction. When I mentioned the coupons, she said "What coupon?" Went away, came back and asked if the coupons were for the digital converter, or the DTVPal. I said yes to both.  Back on hold.

Why did I choose to be one of the first callers?


----------



## crashHD

It's flat rate shipping, too. No shipping savings to be had on multiple boxes. 
1 @ $8.95 ( 1 x $8.95)
2 @ $17.90 ( 2 x $8.95)
etc
I was going to order 2 to save on shipping, but now I think I'll get one and see how much I like it


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm going to close this one and move the discussion here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131847


----------

